

Asteroid ice hints at rocky start to life on Earth - golwengaud
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/100428/full/news.2010.207.html

======
golwengaud
Original paper:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v464/n7293/full/nature0...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v464/n7293/full/nature09028.html#/)

